# Renewed Membership?



## Franc0 (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi guys, I renewed my supporting membership, yet i can't get into the arcade. Then I noticed I'm listed as a regular member.
Help! Thanks,

Franco


----------



## MJS (Jun 23, 2006)

masterfinger said:
			
		

> Hi guys, I renewed my supporting membership, yet i can't get into the arcade. Then I noticed I'm listed as a regular member.
> Help! Thanks,
> 
> Franco


 
Send a PM or email to Bob.  

Mike


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 23, 2006)

All set.  E-Checks take a few days to clear, and tend to require manual setup once they do. I got the cleared notice a few minutes ago.


----------



## Franc0 (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks Bob!


Franco


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jun 25, 2006)

masterfinger said:
			
		

> Hi guys, I renewed my supporting membership, yet i can't get into the arcade. Then I noticed I'm listed as a regular member.
> Help! Thanks,
> 
> Franco


 
BTW, thanks for helping to Support Martial Talk!


----------

